# Siri's new forever home



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

She is beautiful. Thank you for welcoming her into your family.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a gorgeous girl! 
Welcome Siri


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congratulations! I hope this little girl is able to bring with her some healing for your family. I saw on Mary's FB page that Siri went home--you know your little girl had an amazing foster home w/ Mary's crew.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wd*

WD

I couldn't be happier for your and Siri!! Annie will teach her well and I'm sure that Rhett and Jax would approve.

Can't wait to hear all of the stories, to come!!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

@SheetsSM...Siri is a wonderful little girl that seems to immediately just melt your heart and I know that Mary and all of the group hated to see her go. I don't think I could ever be a foster as I would want to keep them all. We will give her the best home possible and I'll be sure to give them constant updates and photos via of her via FB as she grows up.


----------



## laurelcrs (Sep 30, 2014)

Congratulations, she is beautiful.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome Siri, what a pretty girl you are!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!
Siri is a beautiful girl and very lucky to be a part of your family.

I believe Jax would be very pleased you have opened your hearts and home to this special girl.

Wishing you many years of happiness, love and joy with Siri, prayers she will help your hearts heal.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations, Siri is so precious. I followed her story a bit on facebook through Mary. I love a happy ending


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

what a beautiful girl! congratulations!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Congratulations! I'm glad that Siri is now part of your family.


----------

